

Aspark, a bloated port of spark.sh in ANSI C for the enterprise - antirez
https://github.com/antirez/aspark

======
dguaraglia
I don't see how he can even consider his project enterprise-worthy. It doesn't
support XML-RPC and it doesn't even have an Ant build script!

------
jeffehobbs
Now that's truth in advertising!

